# Dhea question! Please help?!



## LadyLovenox

Hey ladies! I am getting ready to start stimming for my 4th ivf in 2 weeks. For my third ivf, I was on Dhea for 2.5 months before stimming. My clinic doesn't support Dhea, but were willing to let me try it. I asked when to stop. Originally my doctor said to stop at retrieval, but then called and said she changed her mind and to stop before stims. Because they don't even promote Dhea, I decided to go with chr's protocol for Dhea which says to stay on it during stims. After all... They're the ones who discovered Dhea' use in ivf. I didn't tell my doctor I was staying on it. Well... That ivf I got 17 eggs, 11 mature, all 11 fertilized, and 3 made it to blast. (by far the best response, but also a new protocol ) That was the first time I had ever made it to blast, but she said she would have expected more to make it to blastocyst out of 11. I'll never know if staying on the Dhea during stims helped, hurt (like I could have had more blasts if I hadn't stayed on it) , or didn't have any effect. Well... Now I've been on for 3 months before this ivf.... And im wondering if I should stay on again during stims, or stop before stims. 

Anyone have experience staying on Dhea during stims, vs. Stopping before stims. I've googled it like crazy, but I'm finding that some doctors say to stay on, some say to stop. Any experience??


----------



## BBbliss

I'm starting my second ivf on dhea my clinic tells me to be on it the whole time, I don't have anything to compare it to but I had 8 eggs collected and all fertilized, two blasts that ended in a chemical. I'm hoping for a better ending this time and I'm confident the dhea will help. Good luck


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thanks so much!! Do you even stay on it during the tww too? This will be my second ivf on Dhea.... I'm positive that it'll help knock this one outta the park as well. ;) I'll be praying for both of us!!


----------



## BBbliss

Aw thank you ladylove :) 

I think they told me I could stop after collection but I went back on it after my chemical so pretty much taking it for about six months now... I need a miracle :)

I'll be praying for you too!!!

I also start stims soon in about 3wks


----------



## LadyLovenox

Our time lines are so similar! I've been on for about 7 months with a few week break in between for my last failed cycle. I have about 2.5 weeks til stims start. We can be cycle buddies, if you want! :) what dosage of stims will you be on, do you know yet? What protocol?


----------



## BBbliss

Wow, that's amazing same here, only a couple of small breaks here and there. I've been on BCP for one week and have two more to go and I think they start me on lupron then stims so we'll be very close, I'd LOVE to be buddies! It will be nice this way, I kind of didn't want to be on a big group this time, I'm trying to stay relaxed about it even knowing my chances are slim (age) my hormones are great so on paper I'm early 30's haha, I just need to believe my body IS young and my genetics are amazing! :) and forget the statistics. 

They will have me start on 225 gonalf and I'm waiting to hear how many menopur vials, I think they were waiting to see my blood levels first and those just came back today FSH 5.9/AMH 2.5ng/mL not sure if they'll wait for my FC to give me my final doses. I think collection will prob be between first and second week of November. How about you?

By the way, clinic has me on Dhea, 600mg coQ10 and baby aspirin plus a prenatal of course, I decided to take extra folic acid too.


----------



## LadyLovenox

Awesome!! I'm so glad we can be buddies, and not have a huge forum to follow! :) plus it'll be nice to compare notes, and bounce ideas off of each other! We sound like we are on the same protocol too... I'm only taking 14 pills though, but them will also start Lupron, and then stims. (microdose flare protocol). 

I just turned 30, my fsh is great, but low Amh (1.33 ) which means decreased ovarian reserve. :( BUT my ovaries made mama proud last round... So im hoping they do the same this time! The Dhea def helped! Your numbers are great!! Who cares about age... Ur body is still Rockin it out!!! 

I'm going to be on 225 gonalf and 225 menopur (highest starting dose ever for me) hope it helps! My collection is temporarily scheduled for Nov 6th! 

I'm am on exactly the same supplements as you! I'll also be in lovenox starting at ec and ending just before I deliver (as long as it works! :) ) staying positive for both of us!!!


----------



## BBbliss

I think we'll be on the same dose and scheduled dates I'm going to give them a call to get some dates down 

This is going to be it for you! Now you know your body better then ever and you are more prepared then ever. 

We are going to do GREAT!!!


----------



## melissaelaine

My RE also had my use DHEA prior to starting our cycle and kept me on it until I triggered. Once I triggered, though, he told me to stop using it. I do know that you should not use DHEA if you might be pregnant, so I would definitely stop during the 2ww. Best of luck!!


----------



## BBbliss

Thanks melissa, are you on 2ww? How are you doing?


----------



## melissaelaine

BBbliss said:


> Thanks melissa, are you on 2ww? How are you doing?

I am in the 2ww! I am 4dp5dt and am doing ok. It's so weird to have no idea what is happening in my body! I am really hoping this works out for us, but am thankful for 3 :cold: if it doesn't.

How are you?


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thanks so much BB!!! I love your positivity and encouragement!!!! I love that way of looking at it also.... Each round, we are more prepared and more knowledgeable. I can't wait until we see those double lines.... They are coming!!! ;) 

Melissa... Thanks for sharing!! Are you testing early?? Sooo exciting!!


----------



## BBbliss

Melissa, thanks I'm doing well, just trying to stay as relaxed as possible before I start injections, last time I had horrible migraines and felt really emotional, I could not have predicted but I had a lot of personal problems all at once right during my IVF and I believe the stress took a toll on my results. This time it will be different and I hope to stay happy till the end :) 

I remember my 2ww and I was so anxious but at the same time I really believed I was pregnant and that was nice while it lasted. Stay positive!

Ladylove, I was looking at my calendar and counting the days till collection and it looks like the 6th on November too!!! 

And my protocol starts me at 225. Gonal and 150 menopur for first few days.


----------



## LadyLovenox

Awesome!!!! I would love if we were right on the same track!! :) I wish I could just hit fast forward on the next month or so. Or at least two weeks. I haaate being on bcp!!! Time drags sooo badly. Where are you out of? I live in South Central PA


----------



## BBbliss

Time is dragging! But I'm a little nervous heheh, it's like stage fright kind of, I'm trying to enjoy my shot free days and all the obsession that comes with it. 

I think we are going to be just a day or two in our process, that's so cool :)

Today my DF talked to our embryologist on the phone for almost 10 minutes and they went over our last IVF and the embryologist said to him that the fact that we had eight eggs fertilized and two five day embryos implanted and I got pregnant is close to a miracle, well I think that's all a good sign because my glass is always half full, but my realist DF didn't see it as a good sign at all, we don't see it the same but I think we did great last time and this time will be even better!!!

Ladylove, you and I are going to do this!!!


----------



## melissaelaine

LadyLovenox - I haven't decided if I am testing early. A big part of me wants to, but I also just don't want to deal with the disappointment quite yet, if there is any disappointment. I go for my beta Monday but do plan to test Sunday if not earlier, just to prepare myself.

BBliss- I love how involved your DF is! Isn't it great when they really show interest?


----------



## BBbliss

He better be involved!!! Hahaha I have kids already, he doesn't! I'm really excited to start over but this is more important for him, he's a great uncle and loves his nieces and nephews so much it just breaks my heart to think he may never have a child of his own if this work out. 

But I really make sure he's involved, I need his support and I'm not looking forward to the constant migraine when I start injections :(

I think I'd test early too... To prepare myself like you said 

My birthday is November 15th and I hope I'm able to test that day, wouldn't it be the BEST birthday present ever???

Good luck to you, I have my fingers crossed for you, let us know when you do :) it's also so nice to know you have frosties isn't it?


----------



## LadyLovenox

You're so right about the stage fright feeling! It's unbelievably hard... Especially bc we can't help our bodies at all.... They're going to do what they're going to do! Ahh! 

BB... I'm siding with you.... When the embyrologist said it's a miracle.... Its great that your body can make it all work! And I have no doubt it's going to do it again!! We got this one!!!! :) 

Melissa.... I always test early. I have zero will power. Haha praying for a great result! Keep us updated!


----------



## BBbliss

Me too I have no will power at all, I'm like a junky with a drug Hahahahahah I hide it and get rid of the evidence after and I can't wait to do it again the next morning LOL


----------



## melissaelaine

BBliss - I am so sorry that you have to deal with the migraines! Is there a different medicine they could try to on to try to control them? And yes, a BFP would be the most amazing birthday present ever. (Although I was born on my mom's birthday, so I tend to think I was the most amazing birthday present ever!)

Lady - You're right. No will power. Because I tested early and got a BFP! Well, a faint and tentative BFP, but for now I will take it. I am only 6dp5dt!
 



Attached Files:







photo-3.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BBbliss

Yay yay!!!! Melissa do take that as a positive! I'm praying it stays with you for the rest of your life :)

It's all the hormones that causes my migraines and I don't want to take any strong migraine medication during the process, they told me only Tylenol :( I just have to live through it. I had a headache all this week since a started the bcp and stoped coffee :(

Back you you! Yay!!!!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Yayyyyy Melissa!!!! Thats awesome!! Congrats!! 

BB ... Thats horrible w the migraines. Ugh!!! Hopefully you can get some relief!!


----------



## BBbliss

Melissa how's everything? Beta? I hope you are well and everything is ok 

Ladylove, how are you? Counting the days? To me it's almost like time has slowed down now...


----------



## LadyLovenox

Hey!! Everything's pretty uneventful. 7 more bcp left... Then the fun begins. Hahaha I agree. Time is not moving!!!! 

I had an endometrial biopsy done a few days ago, and a mock embryo transfer (again) to see if there were any new issues popping up. So far, nothing new. 

A very snobby coworker of mine announced she was pregnant today, and made my skin crawl. I swear, dealing with infertility makes it feel like this these ppl can't wait to shove their fertility in your face. I know that's not true, but it's how my mind works nowadays. 

Anything else new with you?


----------



## melissaelaine

Hi Bbliss! My first beta was great- 228! I go back Thursday for my second. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BBbliss

great news Melissa! :)

ladylove, this TTC is, unfortunatly, a great life school, so many feelings we have to process, understand, control, accept... i remember in my younger years getting pregnant was so easy that i never thought that there could be people around me TTC and having problems and everything they were feeling... now from this side of the coin things are not easy, but I must say I just hope to come out a better person and not a bitter person, but its hard.

I wokeup spotting again today! second time! funny how I never forget my vitamins but tend to forget the BCP, not too long more I think my last BCP is Sunday!


----------



## BBbliss

Ladylove, I'm freaking out today! So I missed a BCP and got full AF today so I called the nurse and now I have to go in on mondayy for blood, u/s and start stims!!! Omg you know how I was just taking my time and trying to relax? Well that's over! Everything got pushed to Monday and I just got really nervous. They assured me it will be ok,I guess some people only take the BCP for a couple of weeks :(

I just hope I have plenty of follies!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Ahhhhh!!!!! So exciting!!!! I have my fingers crossed for tons of follies and a calm spirit for you!!! Here we go!!! :) :) I still have 3 more bcp... Is it terrible that your message made me contemplate "forgetting one" tonight, so I can bump this up!! Haha im tired if waiting!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Hahahahahah you are too funny, I was the opposite, I'm traumatized from my first IVF but now It's HERE! 

I'll give you an update tomorrow after the scan :)

Couple more days for you :)


----------



## BBbliss

Hahahahahah you are too funny, I was the opposite, I'm traumatized from my first IVF but now It's HERE! 

I'll give you an update tomorrow after the scan :)

Couple more days for you :)


----------



## BBbliss

So everything is a GO! And now I'm excited too hehe

My scan showed 15 follicles so that's really good :) and I started stimming this morning. So far I'm doing 225 follistim in the morning and 150 menopur at night, and that one I remember burns :(

In the end it really was no big deal I skipped that bcp :) 

I'm pretty calm now finally, we had a three day weekend get away in a nice hotel in Miami beach so yesterday we did nothing but lounge by the hotel pool and relax, so perfect way to start this 

Whatever happened was supposed to happen, all the stars are lined up and the universe is conspiring to bring me my destiny :) 

I can't wait for you to start so we can compare notes :)


----------



## LadyLovenox

Yayyy!!!! 15 follies!!!! Thats great!!! Is that higher since you've been on Dhea? Mine jumped from a constant 11, to 15-22 since being in Dhea. Sooo thankful for that drug! 

Yes... The menopur burns!! Worth every sting though!! 

I'm so jealous of your weekend in Miami!!! I've had just the opposite.... I'm a teacher, and it's parent conference time... So I've had 26 parent conferences in the last week and a half! 

I got my results from my 5th endometrial biopsy back today. They always find chronic endometritis (not endometriosis)... Its just inflammation of my uterus.... But they don't like to see it. So they always give me antibiotics, but it never takes it away. Last time, my doctor recommended going gluten free and dairy free. I've been doing so since June, and today's results were all clear!!!! Praise God!! 

I looove your positivity!!!! I do think the stars have aligned for you!!! We soooo got this one. All systems: go!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Teaching has to be one of the hardest jobs in the world, you have to be so brave and so loving, what grade? And dealing with parents? Aiaiai I could never do it, you are a hero. 

At my very first AFC I had 23 follicles and my AMH was 5.43! That was a little over a year ago then six months later I had 12 and at the time I did my first IVF I had 13 and that's when I started the DHEA about a month before it. It's now October and I've been on dhea since since February and I just had a AMH done again and it's now 2.43, half of what it was a year ago so I was afraid to see the AFC and was sooooo relived to see those 15 there, I really think there's more, my Dr it very conservative when it come to numbers, so he said "around 15" but I know it means more. YAY!!!!

It's good to see how well you did with it, it's very clear with you and since my "advanced age" hahahah maybe it's helping me keep what I have :) 

I'm so glad you got rid of that inflammation, do you think that's why you weren't getting pregnant? Amazing that you Dr recommended the new diet and what a difference it made. Maybe that's all you needed! 

You are more then ready :) we are :)


----------



## LadyLovenox

I just have to say that I'm sooooo thankful we "found each other" to go through this with!!! I get such a boost from reading your responses, and immediately gain a little more positivity! 

Sounds like you truly have the fertility of someone in their 20's!!! Those numbers are awesome. Even if your Amh is half of what it was, that's still higher than average for any age group! Super!!!! 

I have no idea if the lack of inflammation will make a difference, but I'm praying to every star in the sky that it does!!! Haha I was shocked to hear that a change in diet made a difference!! I may never eat gluten or dairy again!! 

Teaching is tough, but also rewarding (sometimes). Haha I teach 4th grade, and my kids this year are amaaazing!!! The behavior and attitude of the kids really makes or breaks your job, in teaching. 

What do you do? 

I go in at 7 a. M. Tomorrow for my baseline before beginning Lupron. Having some anxiety about it, and hoping all my numbers are good. One thing I've learned, is not to rely too much on the numbers. Last cycle I had 22 afc, 17 eggs and Bfn.... Meanwhile I was talking with someone who had an afc of 9, 5 eggs and Bfp! I keep telling myself this so I don't beat myself up too much. I tend to get obsessed with worrying about the numbers, the rise in e2, etc. It's a tough haul... As you know. But WE ARE TOUGHER!! here we go.... Climbing that first big Hill of the roller coaster....


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you!!! I'm so glad I found you post :) really! It's nice to be so close, and you are lucky I went first ahhahaha I'm the kind of girl who never likes to go first LOL

My dr never wants to tell me the numbers, I'm always just looking at the monitor, I'm the same way :) they make me feel better :) 

You know... I may be delusional but I really believe I'm still fertile. We have sperm issues and a blocked tube or I think I could have been pregnant a long time ago. The first time we checked his sperm he had zero morphology! So no chance, he's on supplements and it made a difference but I don't think it's that strong :(

Tomorrow morning is the easy part :) eeeeaaasy you don't have to worry about a thing:) it's just your baseline, and you haven't messed up your BCP like I did LOL your ovaries are going to be nice and quiet :) I screwed up and I was still ok :)

I model and also now I'm a makeup artist for TV/commercials/print ads, since I had already been in that industry for 25 years makeup was a good second career and I LOVE it. I freelance so I don't have that much work :( I'm Brazilian and I'm sure you've noticed my writing is a little off hahaha well, that's why


----------



## LadyLovenox

I am sort of upset (okay really upset) leaving my appt. They did my afc and I had 15 as well.... But at first they only saw 11!! It wasn't until I said "I just had 15 ten days ago!!" And then they redid it. She said "I'm sorry, I wasn't counting the small ones. If I count the small ones you still have 15" well now I feel like maybe they just said that to make me feel better... And maybe all this time taking dhea has done nothing after all. She said "you should be happy with that. 15 is above average for the fertility patients we see" but I still cried. :( I hate hate hate the numbers game. 

I agree.... It definitely sounds like you are still fertile!!! Those numbers are sooo Good!!! Hopefully the supplements are working for your husband's sperm count. It seems like there always has to be multiple hurdles... 

A model and makeup artist?! Wow!!! What an exciting life!!! I'm jealous!! I would have nev r guessed you were from Brazil.... Your English is perfect!! :) have a great day!


----------



## BBbliss

Hey :hugs: no need to be upset. I get a lot from number too, you know I've learned that an ultrasound reading is largely interpreted by the one performing it. I've also learned to count my follicles myself. They don't care as much as we do and besides all they care is that it's a good number, but we want the details hehe I just pick at the monitor and try to count with them, I know the image is a cross-section of the ovary so when they sweep it across all the black circles are each a follicle but when you see two or three on the screen there could be more behind it so when they move the others appear. Well, I just like to "see" it for myself and that's why I know they sometimes don't count all of them, because they are not worried. If we only had three or four then they wouldn't be missing anything. 

15 is a great start for us!!!!! Study shows the women with an average of 15 eggs have a better success rate, it's true! Look it up! 

You are doing everything right ladylove, and I have a feeling now that you got that inflammation cleared this is going to be IT :)


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thanks so much for the encouragement!! You are sooo right.... It does seem like some of the ultra sound techs see more than others!! I need to start requesting the same one each time. Haha I always try to count the follicles too, but they move so fast and sometimes it just looks like a hurricane radar. Haha 

I am sooo glad that inflammation cleared up!! I'm hoping that will help!! How are you feeling tonight? Taking shots?? 

Grow, little follies, grow!!!


----------



## BBbliss

My turn to be upset :(

I just got back from scan and my RE just didn't take his time looking at my follicles, he kind of just measured the bigger ones and they were only 7! I'm not responding as well as I did with my first cycle. They upped my menopur to 3 vials at night now and I'm still waiting for a call this afternoon with my E2 results. 

They measured between 7 and 13mm and I did see other smaller ones around it so I'm just praying they catch up. What's your experience? 

How are you doing?


----------



## LadyLovenox

Awww please don't be upset!!! I'd take that as great news!! My last cycle, on day 4 of stims, I only had 7 measurable too... And I ended up with 17 eggs. I'm prayyyyying they see 7 at my next appt!! 

Remember.... The numbers don't matter!!! People with much lower numbers than me got pregnant last time and I didn't!


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you :hugs:

I guess I'll have to wait till Monday to find out now :(

I'm praying hard too!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Also... I talked to my nurse. I told her I was a little worried that I had an afc of 22 for last ivf and only 15 for this one. She said that number doesn't matter, and she'd rather see 5 strong eggs growing than 10 so-so ones.... So that helped too!


----------



## BBbliss

I know ladylove, my DF is so wise he said to me this morning " none of that matters, those numbers don't matter, don't even look at the monitors, the only thing that matters is if in 9months we have a baby" 

He's right :)

They upped my dose to 300 follistim and 3 vials of menopur at night, I also start ganirelix tomorrow.


----------



## LadyLovenox

So glad you are feeling a little better!!! This journey is suuuuch a roller coaster ride. I wish I could listen to that advice, and not look at the monitor!! I can't do it. Id drive myself crazy wondering Haha 

What is ganirilex for? 

Do you go back tomorrow morning for more monitoring? I'm on my second day of Lupron. I'll start stims tomorrow night. Ahhhh


----------



## BBbliss

I'll never be able not to look at the monitor LOL I'm still going to look haha

Ganirelix is the same as cetrotide it keeps you from ovulating so the follicles that are legging behind have a chance to catch up. I go back on Monday since its the weekend :( it's probably better that way 

Good luck and I'm so excited you are There!!!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Hope you are enjoyed your weekend, BB! Thinking of you for tomorrow morning!! Keep smiling, the best is yet to come!!


----------



## BBbliss

You are so sweet :) thank you

I'm staying calm and positive for tomorrow :) 

I hope you had a beautiful weekend yourself and good luck with your stims!!!!

We're doing it! We're doing it!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thanks!!! So glad to hear you're staying positive and calm!! It's all out if our hands, we're just along for the ride! :)


----------



## BBbliss

Things don't look so good this morning :(

I have 8 follicles but one dominant at 18 and all the others are 8/9/10/11. I'm not responding as well this time around and if my levels get too high he even said he'd convert it to an IUI but to me that means total failure because I have a block tube and he has sperm issues. My only hope is that we can forfeit the dominant follicle and we can wait for the others to grow :(


----------



## LadyLovenox

Ughhhh so frustrating!!! I'm hoping with the ganirilex, they can just keep stimming, and the others will catch up, but your body won't ovulate, right? Keep that positive outlook!!! We will make it!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you ladylove! 

Well I got my afternoon call and things are still ok. It was all up to my E2 level and that's a nice 800 and not too high so we can continue stimming! No cancelation! Yes I did hear that word this morning, I got home crying as you can imagine... But I'm back!!!!! This also means I'll probably be on stim for a little longer then 10 days, more like 12 now. I'll know more on my next appointment Wednesday. 

I'M BACK!!!!! 

When is your first scan?


----------



## LadyLovenox

Waaahhhhooooo!!!!!! I'm soooo happy to read this message!!!! Yay!!! Back in the game!!! :) :) 800 is a beautiful number!!! I go down Wednesday morning, too! I'm already having anxiety!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Incredible how different this cycle is compared to my first, I responded so well on that, but like DF said we still didn't get pregnant so... I still need a lot of luck with this cycle :(


----------



## LadyLovenox

I hear ya on needing luck!! I am wishing on everything and anything possible for good results for both of us!! Wish I could just fast forward the next few weeks!!


----------



## LadyLovenox

My appt went pretty well (at least I hope). I feel like I never really know until the blood tests come back. They counted ten follicles responding so she said it looks like I'm doing about the same as last time... So far. I'm happy with that as long as the results are different than last time!! Hoping and praying for good estrogen level! How was your appt?


----------



## LadyLovenox

Estrogen came in at 234.... They were hoping for anything over 100, so she said that was great, and to continue the same dose tonight, tomorrow, and come back Friday. Hope things went well for you today!! Looking forward to hearing from u!


----------



## BBbliss

Hey!!! Great progress! 10 is a great number! And as long as they all hold up in unison hahaha unlike my crazy bunch...

This cycle will be your best, you'll see..

Today went well, my estrogen is 1979, is that the year you were born? ;)
I have about 12 follicles that range from 8-17 and that big one now is 21 so if we can get around 8 like last time I'll be happy. It looks like I'll be doing a couple more days of shots and trigger on Saturday for a Monday retrieval :)

When do you think you'll be done stimming? How many days last time?


----------



## LadyLovenox

BB !!!! 12 follicles is awesome!!! If u get 8 eggs... That'd be perfect!! My doctor says we don't want 20 eggs.... Studies show too high of numbers and the quality drops. So 8 will give u plenty, and I'm sure at least a few of them are your golden eggs you've been waiting for!! 

1979 is a nice high estrogen number too!! I was born in 1984.. But I'm sure your estrogen has soared past that number by now. ;) 

I think I'll be done stimming by Wednesday... Surgery Friday. But never 100% sure. Last ivf I stimmed for 10days. 

We are getting there!!!! Just keep stimming, just keep stimming... (have you seen Finding Nemo... For the reference?) Haha!


----------



## BBbliss

Hahahha that's cute reference :)

I thought you were more like 34 I don't know why... Well on that note, this is going to be your Best IVF ever!!!! Your eggs are nice and ready and healthy and happy :)

I feel much better today :) things are moving in a better direction now :)

We are in this to Win!!! :)


----------



## BBbliss

OMG!!! Now that I just bought 1k in meds for the next couple of days they think I'm ready to trigger tonight!!! 

My follicles are a good size some of them but I still think they are all over the board, he thinks we can have potentially around 10 or 11 that big one is like 24 now but there were a 19, 17,17, 15, 14, 14 I think...

I'll let you know:shrug:


----------



## LadyLovenox

Ahhhhh!!!!! Trigger tonight?! Things are moving along so well for you!!!! It must be because those eggies are so healthy and full of life!!! I'm giddy for you!!! Those follicles sound awesome!!! It's awful that u just spent a thousand in meds.... Doesn't it always seem to work out that way?! Ugh!! Ask them if you can trigger with a boost tonight!! Have you heard of that? Means triggering AND stimming on the same night to give ur body one more boost!! 

Thanks for all your positivity!!!! Your posts always make me happy!!! I go down tomorrow morning. I absolutely despise these appointments. I get so nervous, my whole body shakes!!


----------



## BBbliss

Awww thank you :)

I went for an acupuncture treatment yesterday since it was the one thing I was doing different this time and I think it really helped the little ones catch up, Im going again tomorrow morning just in case :) I'm going to ask if I can do the trigger and boost :)

I don't mind going in as I love my clinic, the dr, the staff the office is beautiful (they just remodeled) and they play spa music in the background :)

It's exciting!!!! Tomorrow you are going to get to see your future :) like in a magic crystal ball :) 

It's gone be great! You'll see ;)


----------



## LadyLovenox

Awww thanks so much!!! :) it was a great appt!! 17 eggs growing... So im praying that lots of them keep going for retrieval day!!! I am waiting to hear back from them for my estrogen number. Hopefully it doubled like they want!! 

I did get thrown a curve ball today though. My doctor did just a study on endometrial inflammation (which is what I had)... And apparently it causes some major problems with implantation. She thinks that could have been the "missing piece". My last biopsy showed NO inflammation.... But she said it can come and go, which isn't good. She said in this study, they treated all patients with the condition, with a strong antibiotic for 14 days. She said she wants to do my retrieval as planned, freeze all eggs, then treat me with that antibiotic regimen before doing the transfer. She said she knows the last biopsy showed the inflammation was gone, but she wants to make sure it's kicked outta there for good. So it looks like I won't do my transfer until mid December!! I was kinda bummed, but she said she would ants to make sure it's all done right, so hopefully it'll be successful. What a crazy day!! I was happy to hear that that might our problem, though!! 

Soooo... Did you trigger last night?? Surgery tomorrow???? How are you feeling!?!? 

I'm soo glad you got those acupuncture treatments in. I always do them right before and after transfer, but that's about it bc its sooo expensive. 

I have such a good feeling for both of us!!!! One day at a time... We are making it!!


----------



## BBbliss

Yay for 17 follies!!!! You are going to do great!!! And btw I've been telling you since the very first time you said it about the inflammation problem, I had a feeling... Do whatever it takes, also I was doing some "research" and in Brazil they use pomegranate tea for infections, it's a natural remedy for all kinds of infections and women use it when TTC. I think you are on your way to your BFP now :)


Yes!!!! I go for my ER tomorrow yay!!! I'm ok but a little nervous of course :)

I'll let you know how it goes :)

Happy Halloween :D


----------



## melissaelaine

Just checking in on you ladies! I hope your ERs go great!!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Egg retrieval tomorrow!!! Soooo exciting!!! I'll be praying hard for lots of healthy, high quality eggs... A calm spirit for you, and great fertilization!!!! This is it!!! I just know it! You are so strong, have come so far, and I'm sure this will be the happy ending to your journey!! 

That is awesome about that tea.... I'll have to try it!!! I reaallllyyy hope and pray this inflammation is it too!! I never wanna get my hopes up because we have come to a lot of dead ends.... But this feels promising! I'm definitely willing to wait a few extra weeks if it gives me a better chance at a baby!! :) 

Happy Halloween to you too!!! Big prayers for tomorrow!!!! You got this!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## LadyLovenox

Oh and thanks, Melissa!!! Looks like you're little one is progressing beautifully!!!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Praying, praying, praying.... At this very minute!!! You are going to do awesome!!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you my friend :) I was just praying too. About to leave in a few minutes...


----------



## LadyLovenox

I hope all went well, and that you're feeling good!!


----------



## BBbliss

It went well :)

I feel much better then last time... He collected 8 eggs again and I hope they re all healthy :)

Thank you for your support ladylove :)

Hope you are doing well

Melissa so nice to see you're still developing!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thats great news!!!! Think of the possibility in each of those little eggies!!!! Eeeek!!!! Thats sooo exciting!! Rest up, and we will continue to pray that each of the next steps go perfectly as well! What a success!!


----------



## BBbliss

Hey girl!! How are you doing?

I was down yesterday and didn't want to post... Only one egg fertilized at first and I had a late fert so I now 2 embryos and if they are still there tomorrow I think we're doing to do a 3dt so fingers crossed my dreams don't die in the Petri dish before we have a chance for a transfer. Fingers crossed


----------



## LadyLovenox

Oh my BB.... Sorry to hear you were down! This is such a roller coaster ride. I have read soooo many stories of people only having one or two embryos, and still having success!! It happens a lot!!! It's going to be you!!! Keep that positive spirit!!! It's far from over!!! I will be praying hard tonight for you, and look forward to ur good news tomorrow! 

My cycle is chugging along. All of my numbers are about the same as last time, which I'm happy with. Hoping for the same response, but better results this time. Retrieval looks like it'll be Friday.... Then fertilization and immediate freezing until mid December.


----------



## BBbliss

You are such a good IVF buddy :) thank you for your words and prayers, means a lot to me :hugs: 


I'm glad you are having a good cycle, and I think you have a great plan ahead, this is going to be the your best yet, the one that gives you all you dreamed of and worked so hard for :)


----------



## BBbliss

I'm going in!!! My transfer is in one hour! 

They will be much better with me then in the lab :)

How about you? Did you have scan today? How do they look


----------



## LadyLovenox

Awww thanks so much!!! You are a great cycle buddy, too!! I am just thankful we can be there for each other!! Congrats on being pupo... Pregnant unless proven otherwise!!!!!! You deserve all the happiness in the world and I am praying and confident that these little beans are it!! The fact that they made it this far is good!! How are you feeling? 

I had a scan today... She said it looks like 12 mature. So I'd be happy with that because last time I had 11 mature. Praying they're right!! They think they will push me one more day, triggering Thursday, and surgery Saturday. They backed my meds off to try to keep my estrogen from getting too high. Today it was 2503.... But she said she wants one more day to make sure they are maturing those last few smaller ones. (don't know if those are included in the 12...or different ones) 

Just trying to relax and stay calm. Wish we could have wine!! Lol

Congrats again.... Soooo happy your babies are nestled back in with momma!!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Are you on bed rest now? For some reason my re doesn't do bed rest anymore.. But I know many do.


----------



## BBbliss

I'm PUPO!!!! Yay!!! I feel good about it and yes I'm on bed rest but only because they gave me a Valium hahah and I got home and slept almost 4 hours, I'm just waking up. I've read the bed rest is not necessary but it was nice to be out :) and I feel pretty relaxed. They just told me to stay happy and relaxed and that should help with implantation, they didn't tell me to stay in bed rest only to take it easy. 

You are doing great!!!! When my e2 was about what yours is they told me to trigger but I personally wanted to go another day. Se probably meant another set of small ones. 

I have a confession, I had wine on Sunday night, the day after retrieval ;) I figured the eggs were taken out and I didn't have my embryos yet so I gave myself a little brake hahah I felt I deserved it. 

Good luck! It looks like you are exactly one week behind me. My beta is November 17 because they don't do them over the wknd or I'd have mine on my birthday :)


----------



## LadyLovenox

Your message made me giddy for you!!! How exciting!!!!! If staying happy and relaxed helps with implantation, I know the wine you had couldn't have hurt!! ;) I don't blame you one bit!! Wish they'd let us drink a few glasses a day.... That would keep me relaxed ;) 

November 17th sounds like the perfect date for a Bfp!!! ;) 

They are having me to trigger at midnight tonight!! My estrogen went up to over 4,000, so they said it's go-time!! My surgery will be at 1 pm Friday!! Hoping and praying all goes well!!! 

I wish the next two weeks would fly by for you!!! I hate these two week waits!!


----------



## BBbliss

This is so exiting!!!! Woohoo!!! 

What was your e2 last time? I hope you have an easy breezy ER then go home and relax, pat yourself on the back for a really great cycle too ;)

I hope you get lost of mature eggs, you really should with that estrogen level :)

So close now, but to be honest I think the worse part is waiting for the reports, that worse then any pain with this process. 

You are going to do great! Just great!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thanks so much!!!!! I'm soo excited but so so so nervous!!! You are absolutely right.... Waiting for the reports is the worst. It's torture!! My estrogen last time was 3,166...so it's higher this time.... But until they call me with the fertilization report, I'm always on pins and needles... I'm hoping and praying that I will have several mature eggs from these follicles!! Holding my breath!! 

How are you feeling??? I'm soo excited.... You're a quarter of the way thru ur tww, right?


----------



## BBbliss

I'm so excited!!!! I can't wait for YOUR reports LOL. You are going to have so many topick from you'll see...

I had a tv commercial I worked on yesterday, I was only doing back ground work so I thought I was just going to hang out with my fellow actors all day and catch up, I've been doing this for almost 25 years so I know everybody on set. Well it turned out to be a really long day, 10 hours outside on the beach and I felt it, I had cramps and a headache all day and by the time I got home a had a low grade fever 99.9 I was really worried of course. I over did it but I had no option as the day just got super long and I couldn't leave. The job was only supposed to take a few hours in the morning but they couldn't get their shot... I went to bed at 9 and today I slept ALL DAY only got up to take my DD to school and pick up. I felt like you do the day after ER. I'm feeling better now, just praying everything is all right with my embies :) they should be, I know they are just floating around still. 

I'm a compulsive tester hahahaha so I'm going to start testing early next week so in my head I a 1ww :D

Please let me know every detail of your ER, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## LadyLovenox

You are just THE BEST!!!! I always feel sooo much better after I read your messages!! I will keep you updated on everything with the retrieval! I can't have even a sip of water after midnight, and my surgery isn't til 1 pm!! I'm going to chug a ton of water up until midnight on the dot. Haha 

Working on a TV commercial must be sooo cool!!! I'm jealous!! I'm sure your little embies are fine....And as a matter of fact.... A low grade fever is a great sign of implantation!!!! I'm crossing everything that they're burrowing in!!! Being super tired is a good sign too. I'm getting so excited!!! I can't wait til you start testing.... I have no will power to wait either!! What day will you start testing?? I can't wait to see your double lines show up!!!!


----------



## BBbliss

You are going to be fine :) but hungry haha omg that's just too long without food, have a midnight feast...maybe I saw somewhere you can't have anything to eat about 8 hours before but 13 is a lot!!! I'd give me a headache LOL the things we do for this... I just got my evening PIO shot and my DF said "sometimes it's hard to believe we do this every night" it is isn't it ?

I know, I really LOVE my job, love being on a production set, everything about it, even the super early call times when I have to be there at 5-6am and I get to watch the sunrise. It's a blessing.

The down side of getting pregnant is that I have to stop working :( at least I can still get a few jobs with the makeup department


----------



## BBbliss

Oh I think I'm going to start testing 7dp3dt


----------



## LadyLovenox

Hahaha yes.... I am currently starving!! I ate a full meal at 11 pm.... But I'm still hungry. Haha we are on our way down now. It takes us about 2 hours to get there, and we have to be there at least an hour early. Surgery at 1. :) Yes.. It is hard to believe that this is my life sometimes!! I would have never believed I'd be going thru this! 

That's great that you love your job!! Why can't you work when pregnant? They have to have commercials that need a pregnant woman, right?


----------



## BBbliss

Good luck!!!!! I'm excited :) give me the report :)


I can't work because I'm basically a model, I already turned down a job today because I'm so bloated :( I'll be lucky if I get one or two jobs for pregnancy, besides I'm much older then your topical pregnant woman. It's just how it is, but good thing is I can go right back to work right after I get back in shape. :) do I'll be fat and broke hahaha and it's all worth it :)


----------



## LadyLovenox

I just woke up... 15 eggs... Praying for maturity and fertilization!! I won't be able to breathe until tomorrow. Haha. 

Thats a bummer... But you're right... Soooo worth it!!!! Only a couple more days until those double lines show up!!!


----------



## BBbliss

15!!! That's a magic number ;) great great ER! Get rest now you deserve and need it too. It will be a nice weekend :) 

Let me know about the report, I can't wait :)

Fingers crossed mama


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thanks sooo much!!! :) i am anxiously awaiting my fertilization results.... This is always, by far, the worst day for me. Two ivf's ago, they got 14 eggs, and only 4 were mature. Last ivf they got 17, and 12 were mature, 11 fertilized. I'm hoping and praying this cycle is good with lots of maturity!! They said they'll call between 12 and 3...The wait is killing me!! I hate this feeling, but trying to stay positive!! 

How are u feeling???


----------



## BBbliss

I'm the SAME! I hate the feeling of waiting! 

Try watching a good movie, that will take care of a couple of hours. Remember the number doesn't matter as much as the quality and you WILL have that golden egg in this bunch :) besides we already figured out why they weren't implanting properly. This is going to be completely different then any other time. 

I've been feeling super bloated and tired so I decided to put myself in bed rest this weekend, my body is still trying to heal from ER, it was the same last time, in fact last time it was worse, I was always dizzy. So decided to listen to my body and sleep as much as I need it, it needs to start working on implanting those embryos now :)


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thanks sooo much for your sweet, encouraging words!!! I am hoping and praying that implantation was the problem, and that it's fixed now! I just got my call!!! Out of 15 eggs, 13 were mature, and 10 fertilized into embryos! I am very happy with that! They are already frozen now and I can breathe until December 17th when they thaw them :) 

Im so glad you are bloated and tired!!!!! If u felt that way last time, and they implanted last time, that's a good sign for sure!!! Just take it easy, and think positive thoughts!! Envision those little embryos burrowing inllll


----------



## BBbliss

That's some really great great news!!!! 10!!!! Woohoo! That's an awesome report :) now just relax and maybe even have that nice glass of wine ;)


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thanks so much!!! Time is going to drag from now until Christmas!! You only have a few more days til u can start testing!!!!! Yayyyyy!!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Only a couple more days and you can test!!!!!!! I cannot wait!!!


----------



## BBbliss

I know!!!! I'm counting the days too :)


----------



## LadyLovenox

Is tomorrow morning 7 days past transfer?? Is it the big day?? 

By the way... I always have period type cramps after my transfer and I always wondered if it was a good sign.. A bad sign? I always worried that it meant my body was gearing up for a period and not a pregnancy. Well... Even with NO embryos on board, I'm having period like cramps. So it must not mean much! Just wanted to share, in case you had the same worries!


----------



## BBbliss

Tomorrow IS seven days! But I didn't buy a test yet! Maybe I'll get first thing in the morning and test with SMU before I have anything to drink. DH can't know I'm testing, he thinks I should wait for beta... He's a guy and I think he feels its better not to know if you have a chemical, but I want to know ASAP heheh I want to sell rate every stage and this time it could all be different, it already has been...


----------



## BBbliss

Re cramps I feel are mostly from ER... I don't get them on my 1stww so it's def from ER but I've had some sharp side pain these past couple of night that I feel couple be implantation. FX


----------



## LadyLovenox

Ahhhhh....You HAVE to go get a test!!! We could be celebrating tomorrow!!! I'm the same way with DH... I have to wrap them up in toilet paper and hide them in the garbage, like I'm covering up a crime scene. Hahaha he always wants me to wait too! 

Sharp pains sound great!!!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Hahahah it's good to know I'm not alone, I hide then like a drug addict, he can't see them, he also thinks its a waste of money so I have double reason for hiding them LOL 

I sent my DD out to get them! She was home before he was so now I have them under my sink for tomorrow morning :)

I'm so scared...


----------



## melissaelaine

BBbliss said:


> Hahahah it's good to know I'm not alone, I hide then like a drug addict, he can't see them, he also thinks its a waste of money so I have double reason for hiding them LOL
> 
> I sent my DD out to get them! She was home before he was so now I have them under my sink for tomorrow morning :)
> 
> I'm so scared...

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## LadyLovenox

Eeeeeek!!!!!!! Only a few more hours!!! I will say a special prayer for you before I go to bed tonight!!! This is going to be IT!!!!!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thinking of you!!


----------



## BBbliss

I tested negative this morning :(

I'll be trying again tomorrow...


----------



## LadyLovenox

You're only 10 days past "ovulation", and there are PLENTY of people who don't get their Bfp until 11 or 12dpo!!! I'm still full of hope!!


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you :(

Last time I got mine at 11 "Dpo" so I'll be praying for tomorrow


----------



## LadyLovenox

Yes!!! Thats the spirit!!! I'll be praying for tomorrow too!!!


----------



## melissaelaine

:wave: how are things going?


----------



## BBbliss

Still negative :(


----------



## LadyLovenox

It's not over yet, BB!!! Wait for that beta!!!


----------



## LadyLovenox

And keep that positive attitude!!! This journey won't be over til you say it's over! Even if this time isn't it, keep fighting, keep trying, and it will happen!!! My sisters friend just had a baby on her 6th ivf at 52 years old!! You got this!!


----------



## BBbliss

Wow that's amazing!!! I don't know ladylove... Thank you so so much for your encouragement you've been nothing but a great buddy :hugs: 

But I tested one more time today and its safe to say its a final BFN today's is 14dp"o" 

And it's my birthday today :(


----------



## LadyLovenox

Awww no problem... You've been extremely supportive, encouraging and helpful to me too!!! I've read and reread some of your messages when my worrying was getting to me. You are strong and you will make it through this!!! I want to say happy birthday, but I know you're prob not having too happy of a day. but.... Try to think of this as a new year.... A fresh start.. And who knows what great things this year will hold!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you :)


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thinking of you today, BB!!! Hang in there!!! Xoxo


----------



## BBbliss

I'm waiting for my result now but, to be honest I don't expect anything...I was so disillusioned over the weekend that I stoped my pio shots and had a lot of wine over the weekend, I know i shouldn't have before my beta but I was just so "what's the point?" 

but if I still get any number on my beta I'm still going to be happy, i just read it takes an average of three times for it work and my nurse said they are so confident that I can do it, that made me feel better :)

now I think i should put my E2 patch back on, LOL Im starting to feel guilty


----------



## LadyLovenox

I know that feeling!!!! I stopped injections and estrogen and all that before too. Glad you had some wine over the weekend and could hopefully get your mind off of it! 

Sooo glad the nurse was so positive!!! I'm sure it will work too.... Hopefully third time will be a charm for you!! :) glad you are so strong and determined! You've got what it takes! :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I read a few posts in here and I wanted to ask you ladies a question. I had my AMH levels checked because I've had 2 miscarriages. One at 5 1/2 weeks and the second one at 6 weeks. I bothered my doctor to do some tests and my FSH, thyroid and estradiol all came back normal, but my AMH level is 1.79ng/ml which he said was in the normal range for my age, but in the lower half of the normal range. I'm freaking out. It's supposedly in the normal range, but I Googled it and some sites say I'm normal and others say I'm low. Please if anyone knows anything about this test and the normal ranges please let me know. I'm 31 years old and my husband and I are trying for our 1st. Neither one of us have had a child. Thank you for your help.


----------



## LadyLovenox

I think 1.79 is pretty good!!! My re said they wanted to see between 1 and 2....over 3 indicates possible pcos. Mine is 1.33 and my first ivf on low dose stims I got 8 eggs... 5 mature. I started dhea 75 mg and higher dose stims.... And I have gotten 15-17 eggs in the ivf's I've done while on Dhea. I would definitely recommend it!!! Sometimes the reason for early miscarriages is chromosome issues w embryos. Taking Dhea is supposed to reduce chromosome issues, reduce miscarriage rates and help you get pregnant. Go to the center for human reproductions website and check out their research on Dhea. Again with 1.79, you may not even need it, as that's pretty good.... But it's worth a shot!


----------



## BBbliss

Mrs, here is my opinion, and I'm not an expert, but when I first got my test results I researched endlessly to try to understand AMH because mine at almost 44 was 5.43 and I wasn't diagnosed with PCOS, all my other hormones where normal. So what I learned was, yes I had a "full" reserve but over 90% of my eggs at this age are not viable. To me that still gives me a chance and that's why im still trying. Now, I just had my AMH again and that number now a year later is 2.43! Still amazing for 45 years old but a huge drop, again because of aging...

So I think 1.79 still shows a good reserve and your eggs are still young so maybe 50-60% are healthy? This is just a guess, I looked at my stats on a study my Dr showed me and I didn't look at what it was for someone your age. It could just be that your eggs weren't viable but there could also be other factors that caused the miscarriages, either way I'm glad you got the test and know where you stand in relation to your egg reserve. 

So in my honest opinion keep trying and don't waste any time and if you and your husband really want children and it doesn't happen naturally I'd try ivf while your eggs are still young. You still do have an adequate egg reserve but after your mid 30's that number could drop significantly and make it very difficult to get a natural pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you so much LadyLovenox and BBbliss. :hugs: I have literally been freaking myself out trying to Google it and see if I was ok. I've been having horrible anxiety regarding it. I really appreciate you guys giving me your personal opinions. LadyLovenox were you unable to get pregnant and so you went to IVF, or what is your story? BBbliss, how many miscarriages have you had and what has your story been?


----------



## BBbliss

I got engaged at 43 1/2 and had had IUD 's for about 15 years. I have a 17yo DD and a 18yo DD and my fiancé has no kids so started trying right away. I had my IUD removed and and tried for 3 months before I had blood and HSG test done, stats were great but my tubes were blocked. I had a procedure done and was able to unblock one side and we had a sperm analysis done at the same time so we unplugged one tube and found out I'd never get pregnant with his sperm, he had zero morphology at the time. Had I known what I know today the first thing we should've done was a SA and gone straight to IVF but we kept trying to fix things one at a time when we didn't have that time. We just had our second IVF and I had 2 embryos transferred at day 3 that didn't take. My first IVF I had 2 5d blasts that implanted but didn't past that stage so I got positive beta and positive HPT for 3 days and then they turned negative and I was confirmed I had a chemical so technically that was my only "miscarriage" 

His sperm has improved with supplements but they are still not strong enough for a natural pregnancy, not even if I were 15 years younger so between my old eggs and his bad swimmers its almost impossible for us to get pregnant.


----------



## LadyLovenox

Awww... Hopefully you're feeling better. The anxiety that comes with infertility is like nothing else. And no one can understand it unless they've been there. 

I'm 30.... Been ttc #1 for 3 years. No luck. One chemical pregnancy in 2013. My re's bounce back and forth between a Dor diagnosis and unexplained infertility. One doctor said Dor.... The other two basically said "our Dor patients are ecstatic when they get 3 eggs from a retrieval. You've gotten up to 17...thats not dor" so it seems like a lot of not knowing. They've said maybe I have poor eggg quality, but all my embryos are high quality... Which usually indicates fine egg quality. Sometimes there are chromosomal issues w embryos that can't be seen until they've been biopsied... But the biopsy costs an extra 5 grand which we don't have as we have already paid 30 grand out of pocket. Idk how much you've read from this thread, but all along I've had endometritis (inflammation of the uterus) and they've thought it wasn't a big deal up until a recent study which showed that it causes implantation failure. I went gluten free.... Inflammation went away. They are to put me and dh on a strong antibiotic to make sure whatever was causing it is kicked out for good, and then I'll be having a few embies put back in. I'm hoping and praying that inflammation was our problem but we've been to more dead ends than I can count on both hands, so it's hard not to have doubts. Keeping the faith for now, , and believing that our problem has finally been found. Praying hard!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Oh BBbliss there is absolutely a chance for you guys to get pregnant. It only takes one good egg and one good sperm from tons that you both have. Keep your head up and I wish you all the best of luck possible. Praying you will get your baby.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

LadyLovenox said:


> Awww... Hopefully you're feeling better. The anxiety that comes with infertility is like nothing else. And no one can understand it unless they've been there.
> 
> I'm 30.... Been ttc #1 for 3 years. No luck. One chemical pregnancy in 2013. My re's bounce back and forth between a Dor diagnosis and unexplained infertility. One doctor said Dor.... The other two basically said "our Dor patients are ecstatic when they get 3 eggs from a retrieval. You've gotten up to 17...thats not dor" so it seems like a lot of not knowing. They've said maybe I have poor eggg quality, but all my embryos are high quality... Which usually indicates fine egg quality. Sometimes there are chromosomal issues w embryos that can't be seen until they've been biopsied... But the biopsy costs an extra 5 grand which we don't have as we have already paid 30 grand out of pocket. Idk how much you've read from this thread, but all along I've had endometritis (inflammation of the uterus) and they've thought it wasn't a big deal up until a recent study which showed that it causes implantation failure. I went gluten free.... Inflammation went away. They are to put me and dh on a strong antibiotic to make sure whatever was causing it is kicked out for good, and then I'll be having a few embies put back in. I'm hoping and praying that inflammation was our problem but we've been to more dead ends than I can count on both hands, so it's hard not to have doubts. Keeping the faith for now, , and believing that our problem has finally been found. Praying hard!!

That could very well be the issue! I'm praying this is the "cure" for you and you will get your rainbow baby. Sending baby dust your way and hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thanks so much!!! That means a lot!! I'll be praying for you too!! I know how frustrating this whole thing is. It's just not fair. 

BB.... I hope you're getting geared back up for another round!!! I know how tough you are... You won't be down for long!! Xoxo


----------



## BBbliss

Mrs, thank you and I pray you get to complete the family soon :)

Ladylove, haha it's like you know me...I still feel sad, you've been there yourself and you've had an even longer journey then me. I haven't given up and I'd go right back and try again but it has to be mostly my DF's decision, we are also paying out of pocket and have already spent almost 40k since we started so I'm not sure if he'll want to try again... And who knows maybe we could even get a natural miracle ;)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Lots of baby dust to all of us!!!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Yes, I know those feelings all too well!! I'm sure you can talk df into it again soon... Maybe for the new year ;) as long as you keep that positive attitude, nothing can stop you!!! 

Gobs and Gobs of baby dust to all :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Dropping in to spread more BABY DUST!!! :dust:

I had my blood drawn today so my progesterone levels can be checked. I'm on CD 21. Should hear about those in the next day or so. Interested to see what it shows. I know low progesterone levels can lead to miscarriage due to progesterone being the hormone that helps your uterus thicken correctly and enough for proper implantation. So if it's low, my doctor said she'd put me on progesterone supplements which I know are super common in pregnancy. Hope you all had a good weekend. :hugs:


----------



## LadyLovenox

How did your levels turn out? Glad they're being proactive and staying on top of things like this! I am on progesterone shots after my transfer because even the suppositories weren't enough to keep my period away until test day. I'd much prefer the shots to the suppositories. The shots don't hurt much and the suppositories are such a leaky mess!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hey LadyLovenox! My progesterone levels were normal!! :happydance: So that is great news. So with all of my tests and the results I've come to the conclusion that it's my blood clotting that is causing my early miscarriages. Either that or really bad luck!! What do you think? Here's all of my test results again.

Thyroid-normal
Estridiol-normal
FSH-normal
Progesterone-normal
AMH-normal
AF's-normal 28-30 day cycles all the time.
Always ovulate around mid cycle according to my CM, CP and I get aches in my ovaries.
I got pregnant 2 times in like 5 months.
I have Lieden Factor-blood clotting disorder
I had a slight abnormal test with Anticardiolipin Antibodies which is also a blood clotting problem.

So...I'm hoping with me taking baby aspirin, omega 3's, vitamin c, cutting down on caffiene and then taking the Lovenox shots if after my doctor looks at my Anticardiolipin levels again as soon as I get pregnant will give us our rainbow baby.


----------



## LadyLovenox

I definitely think the clotting issue is your problem. Everything else looks good!!! I am hoping the lovenox solves your prob.... I have read many many stories of ppl w clotting factors FINALLY having success after using lovenox!! Baby dust!!! 2015 is going to be all of our year!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

LadyLovenox I really hope you are right!! My only concern is that the hematologist said as soon as I get my BFP to come in and have my anticardiolipin antibody levels checked again and if they are raised, then she will prescribe it to me. I'm worried because by the time I find out I'm pregnant and then get in and then have to wait for the results of the test I'm scared it will be too late?? When did you start taking it? I'm going to call her tomorrow and ask her about this. I know some blood tests come back immediately like my progesterone one I heard back that afternoon, but I'm not sure if this one takes longer or not. When I went and had all of the blood tests done it took almost 2 weeks to get the results back. I don't know if that was this one in particular or some of the others I had done. So I'm going to see if she thinks I should go in and have it checked again if I "think" I might be pregnant. I've been pregnant twice now, so I think I will have a good idea when I get pregnant again. So maybe it would be better to do it earlier so I can start them a.s.a.p. when I know I am for sure pregnant since I miscarry early (5 1/2 weeks and 6 weeks). I've been taking baby aspirin for a couple weeks now and my AF is trying to start, which is right on time. So we can try here soon. I'm excited, but terrified at the same time. Let me know when you started the Lovenox. Thank you!


----------



## LadyLovenox

I completely understand your fears!!! They have me starting lovenox three days before transfer (the day they put my embryos in) ... Which means I'll start it about 5 days before transfer, because I always create my own safety net by tweaking their directions. (crazy, I know) Do you need to go through your hematologist? My RE prescribed mine. And she was reluctant at first to do so, but I find the more adamant you are, and the more you advocate for yourself, the more they'll give in. That whole "squeaky wheel gets the oil" saying is true, I guess. I also plan on seeing a maternal fetal medicine specialist when I do become pregnant, as opposed to a regular obgyn.... And already had a preconception appt w them. I just want to make sure all my t's are crossed and all my i's are dotted. My early loss really did a number on me, and I'm overly cautious to the extreme. I would want to be on it early, if I were you too. You might have to fight for that, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you LadyLovenox. I forgot you are doing IVF right? We are doing it naturally as of now. We can get pregnant easily, just can't stay pregnant. :cry: I don't know if my regular doctor can prescribe it for me or not? I'm going to call the hematologist doctor tomorrow to see what she thinks. With me having Factor V and even with this showing slightly abnormal, that's 2 blood clotting disorders, so I would rather know sooner than later if I will for sure need it during pregnancy. So hoping I can get I checked again in the 2 week wait just in case I'm pregnant than I can start it a.s.a.p. I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## BBbliss

Ladylove, how's everything with you? Ivete Ben thinking about you and wAnted to know what happenned with the transfer. :)

Mrs. R! I see you are 5ws! How do you feel? How does it look?

Afm im slowlly doping out of TTC and going to get back to investing more time on myself, getting in shape, taking care of my skin, losing weight... Ttc is all very consuming and I was letting myself go...


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Well BBbliss, I had my 1st ultrasound today at 5 weeks 2 days just because of having 2 mcs my doctor wanted to make sure all looked good at this point because I've never seen anything in my uterus before. We saw a gestational sac and a yoke sac. The ultrasound tech said she thought she could possibly see a baby, but couldn't say 100% because it's a bit too early for that. She kept moving it around trying to show me where she was seeing a possible baby, I couldn't tell because everything is black, white and gray. LOL!! But at the point I am, that's normal. My gestational sac is measuring 5 weeks 6 days, so 4 days ahead of what I have according to my lpm. But I think I implanted early because I got a BFP at 9dpo. So this is way more then what I've ever gotten before. When I started spotting at 5 1/2 weeks last time they did an ultrasound and there was nothing there. Then the 2nd time at 6 weeks when I started spotting they did an ultrasound and nothing was there either. So makes me wonder if it really even implanted at all? So I'm praying with everything I have that this little one hangs on and grows into a healthy little baby.


----------



## LadyLovenox

BBbliss !!! So good to hear from you!!! I'm am good... Got my Bfp from that cycle, and am currently 5w4d! I am worried nearly sick because I've had a light brown discharge on and off since Bfp. RE claims it's so normal/common with ivf, and that she sees spotting more often than not. I'm still very cautious and am afraid to get excited :/ 

Mrs. R.... congrats on your Bfp and a good scan!!! I go for my first scan at 6w1d (Wednesday) but with this brown spotting, I'm scared to death they won't see anything


----------



## LadyLovenox

Also BB.... So glad to hear you're taking a break to focus on you. Infertility is sooo consuming, and breaks just to get back to enjoying life are so important. Hugs!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Yes! Soooo consuming and I'm tired of it now, I just want to be happy now and not feel like I'm failing all the time. I'm ready to be excited about other things now :) 


I'm so glad things have worked out so far, don't worry about the spotting yet you have your scan coming up and I hope you get that strong heart beat so you can allow yourself to be a little more excited :)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## BBbliss

Mrs. R, that's great news! Any progress should be celebrated :) 

The past MC I'd say are more what they call a chemical because of the fact they didn't see a sac but the fact that you had a BFP means the embryos implanted, you body only releases the pregnancy hormones into your blood after implantation. 

I hope this is it for you :) no more heart breaks


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thanks sooo much BB.... You've been such a soother of my anxiety the whole way through this process. I appreciate you so much!! 

I'm so glad you heat that you're enjoying more fun things!! Take a vacation... You deserve it!!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

LadyLovenox, I so hope this is it for you!! I'm glad you get to have a early scan to check on everything and if you don't see a heartbeat it's ok. 6 weeks 1 day may be too early, but you should at least see a gestational sac and hopefully a yoke sac. How exciting!! Spotting is very common, praying it's all normal for you. :hugs:

BB, thank you so much. I was kind of thinking the chemical thing too because nothing was ever seen and they were at 5 1/2 and 6 weeks. So don't know if that's a bit too far to consider it that or not? And yes, take a vacation and focus on you. You deserve that. :hugs:


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thanks so much!!! I just had the on call doctor paged, to ease my worries about this spotting once again. It has really put fear and anxiety into my mind, overshadowing the joy of my Bfp. The doctor said again it's so common and normal, and she spotted every day for 12 weeks with her own pregnancy. I'm hoping for a success story like that. Right now I'm just paralyzed with fear. Hoping and praying we see something on Wednesday.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Me too Lady, I'll say a prayer for you!! Please let me know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBump2015

hello ladies! :friends:

huge congrats on your :bfp: LadyLovenox & Mrs Reineke :hugs:

I'm thinking of taking DHEA myself, can you recommend a DHEA supplement?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello BabyBump2015! I personally do not take it, so unfortunately I can't recommed anything. But I'm sure there are ladies on here that can!!


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thanks, Babybump!! I used MRM micronized DHEA. Make sure it's micronized.... Thats most important. I took 25mg, 3 times a day. I've heard the side effects can be worse if you take the 75 mg all at once. I hope you see the same great results I had with it!!! Muuuuch better ivf results!!


----------



## BabyBump2015

thanks LadyLovenox :friends:


----------



## LadyLovenox

So I had a big scare yesterday .... Bright red blood. Panicked. Called mom and dh out of work... Asked for an emergency ultrasound. Figured it was all over. Sobbed, hyperventilated, and vomited the whole way to my appt. Ultrasound revealed that we have a subchorionic bleed which isn't too big of a deal and very common with.... TWINS!!! We got to see two heartbeats!! I will be on bed rest for the next few days to make sure bleeding stops. Sooo relieved that the bleeding was not bad news after all! Now just praying that both of these babies keep growing and thriving!


----------



## BabyBump2015

omg that is wonderful news :hugs: I can definitely relate to how scared you must've been seeing red spotting when you're pregnant. I am so excited for you and your TWINS news!!!! praying you have a healthy and stress-free pregnancy the rest of the way :friends:
:dust:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

OMG LadyLovenox how exciting!!!! :happydance: I'm so sorry you had the terrible scare, but oh so worth it to see you're having twins!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBbliss

OMG ladylove, that's some awesome news!!! I'm so excited for you! 

I told you I had a feeling this was going to be the one ;)


----------



## LadyLovenox

Thank you all soooo much!!!! Yesterday was definitely the scariest day of my life, but worth every minute!!!! BB ... You're right!!!! You Called it all along!!! Xoxo


----------



## melissaelaine

LadyLovenox said:


> So I had a big scare yesterday .... Bright red blood. Panicked. Called mom and dh out of work... Asked for an emergency ultrasound. Figured it was all over. Sobbed, hyperventilated, and vomited the whole way to my appt. Ultrasound revealed that we have a subchorionic bleed which isn't too big of a deal and very common with.... TWINS!!! We got to see two heartbeats!! I will be on bed rest for the next few days to make sure bleeding stops. Sooo relieved that the bleeding was not bad news after all! Now just praying that both of these babies keep growing and thriving!

That is such amazing news!!! I have heard of so many great outcomes with SCH and really hope yours is too! Bleeding during pregnancy is so freaking scary. I hate it. I have had lots of spotting, originally due to crinone. I actually went in for an unexpected ultrasound because I had some spotting this morning. Baby looked good, but they don't know why my cervix seems to be irritated!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Glad everything looks ok melissaelaine. Have you BD'd recently?


----------



## melissaelaine

Mrs Reineke said:


> Glad everything looks ok melissaelaine. Have you BD'd recently?

It had been about a week, so the bleeding wasn't due to that. But I had a bit of a yeast infection and potentially a polyp on my cervix, which the dr said can get irritated. Haven't had any more since then though!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Glad to hear that melissaelaine!! 

AFM: I had my first appointment with my doctor yesterday and she did an ultrasound and we saw the heartbeat. It was amazing. I know it doesn't guarantee anything obviously because I read so much about ladies that mc even after that point and that terrifies me. I'm praying everything continues to go smoothly for us. I'm measuring a day or 2 ahead which is great.


----------



## v102

Hello everyone, 

I have a quick question , hope somebody could help or give some advice.

My wife is currently on menupur 200 and Gonal 150. She was on testoterone for 15 days prior to the stimulation. The doctor said the testosterone would work similar to DHEA but faster. As DHEA requires 3 months or so....

We did an eco after 5 days on the Menupur/Gonal and we could see only 1 follicle in one side and three in the other, but they were smaller than 10mm.

I was reading about DHEA and how it helps. Can we start taking it while on Menupur/Gonal? 

Thanks and lots of luck to all


----------

